# M*g C Extension Tube By Fivemega



## fivemega (Jun 26, 2012)

* M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

*(AVAILABLE)

NOTE: Please allow 7 days to ship*​
*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*






*M*g "C" and "D" extension tube*





Top: 120mm extension tube on 4D M*g.
Mid. 180mm extension tube.
Buttom left: 38mm extension tube.
Buttom right: 60mm extension tube.






*M*g D extension tube*

Updated on Jan. 20-2020
*Hi folks,
Here I have very limited quantity of these extension tubes in Hard anodize black color which is from cut down M*g "C" and "D" size M*g barrel.
Obviously, 17mm extender will increase length of your M*g "C" about 17mm and 24mm extender will increase total length of your M*g C about 24mm 
Will not work for 26mm diameter (26XXX) cells.
I also have some M*g "D" extension tubes which are black hard anodized in different lengths.
Please pick next available size, color and number, post here and same information including your CPF handle in paypal note.
I will never figure out what is your payment for and from whom without above information in paypal note.
PM the above information won't help at all since, I don't check PM while I am packaging and I don't make packages while checking and answering PMs.

5.3 socket $20 each with purchase of one extension tube.
6.35 socket $20 each with purchase of one extension tube.
Shipping to States $6 for first and add $1 for each additional 
Internationaly $14 for first item and add $6.00 for each extra item.
All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM me for alternate payment method.
Any comment welcome.*
==============
*Please note that following extensions will fit on older Maglite incand flashlights with 2" head and side switch.
Will not fit on MAGLITE ML25IT or ML25LT*
----------------------------
*M*g C extension tube*
#01 "C" Type II Black 16mm extension tube $20 lctorana paid shipped LC452889631US
#02 "C" Type II Black 16mm extension tube $20 Webbstarr paid shipped 9114901159818848998430
#03 "C" Type II Black 16mm extension tube $20 Webbstarr paid shipped 9114901159818848998430 
==============
#01 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 1pt21 paid shipped 9114999944238373515433
#02 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 1pt21 paid shipped 9114999944238373515433
#03 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 Senna Fan paid shipped 9500113808430254333798
#04 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 Senna Fan paid shipped 9500113808430254333798
#05 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)*
#06 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)*
#07 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)*
#08 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)*

=================
#01 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 jmpaul320 paid shipped 03112550000058010362
#02 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 din107 paid shipped LC740353795US
#03 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 Neg2LED paid shipped LC007682578US
#04 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 Lumens Industry paid shipped 9114901159815876963058
#05 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 vestureofblood paid shipped
#06 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 Skyking63 paid shipped 9500113808428052078096
#07 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 Skyking63 paid shipped 9500113808428052078096
=================
#01 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32 oversight paid shipped LH170005149US
#02 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32 oversight paid shipped LH170005149US
#03 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32 *(AVAILABLE)*
#04 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32 *(AVAILABLE)*
#05 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32* (AVAILABLE)*


=================

*Please note that following extensions will NOT fit on Maglite LED 3rd Gen flashlights*
=================
*M*g D extension tube*
#01 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 iqwozpoom paid shipped 9500110518353176456682
#02 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 gauntlet paid shipped LC658424129US
#03 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 KiwiMark paid shipped LC435915481US
#04 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 KiwiMark paid shipped LC435915481US
#05 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 TurboLou paid shipped 23120200000011778404
#06 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 TurboLou paid shipped 9114901159815876915118
#07 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 horizonseeker paid shipped 9114901230803911132693
#08 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 netprince paid shipped 9114999944238373526491
#09 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 Killer Kane paid shipped 9114999944238373413760
=================
#01 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 nbjly paid shipped 9114901159818832568120
#02 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 tomthebaker paid shipped 9114901159815961076939
#03 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 357mag1 paid shipped 9114901159818848998416
#04 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 357mag1 paid shipped 9114901159818848998416
#05 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 TurboLou paid shipped 23120200000011778404
#06 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373431092
#07 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373431092
#08 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 GBOGH paid shipped 9505513808436019092453 
=================
#01 "D" Bare Aluminum 90mm extension tube $22 id30209 paid shipped LA046556846US
#02 "D" Bare Aluminum 90mm extension tube $22 Skyking63 paid shipped 9500113717660161335205

=================
#01 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 LMVDIRECT paid shipped LC740354164US
#02 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 thundertree paid shipped 9114901159818848985720
#03 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 thundertree paid shipped 9114901159818848985720
#04 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 TurboLou paid shipped 23120200000011778404
#05 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 TurboLou paid shipped 23120200000011778404
#06 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373431092
=================
#01 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 jonwkng paid shipped LC658424089US
#02 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 jonwkng paid shipped LC333379522US
#03 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 jonwkng paid shipped LC333379522US
#04 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 jonwkng paid shipped LC333379522US
#05 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373431092
=================

=================
*Please find link of my other products  here and click on each link you are interested on.*
----------------------

*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## fivemega (Jun 26, 2012)

*QUESTIONS:*


Freax said:


> why won't these work for 26XXX lithium ion cells?



*Boring the above M*g "C" extensions will completly remove and destroy the front threads.
In order to make extension tubes for M*g "C" to accept 26xxx cells:
1- Rethread body barrel to oversize specification then make the extension tubes accordingly.
2- Get one piece of longer body (without extension) bored out to accomodate 26mm cells.*

=====================


whc said:


> A bumb question here, need one 1xD extender, and one 2xD (for my 3D and 4D mag), what size to go for?


*Each D battery is about 60mm long.
60mm will extend one D size cell and 120mm will extend 2D size cell and 180mm will extend 3D size cells.
For example: If you have a 5D M*g, by adding a 60mm extension tube, your flashlight will take 6D size cells and by adding a 120mm extension tube, your flashlight will take 7 D size cells and....*


=====================


str8_w8 said:


> I need the barrel end to fit the new threads and the end cap end to fit the older threads so I can use the glass breaker tip. Is this possible?


*Above extension tubes are designed to fit and work with older incand M*gs with 2" head.
Maglite LED 3rd Gen flashlights have different battery barrel and above extension tubes will not fit.*

=====================


OBJEKT-E100 said:


> How many D cell batteries can fit per tube?


*Each "C" cell is about 50mm long and each "D" cell is about 60mm long.
Each extension tube will add total length of battery barrel to size number of extension tube.
For example: 180mm "D" extension tube will add (180mm) or 3"D" cell size to total size of flashlight barrel. Another world, you will be able to accommodate 9 "D" cells in your 6D flashlight.

50mm "C" extension tube will add 1"C" cell size to total size of flashlight barrel. Another world, you will be able to accommodate 6 "C cells in your 5C flashlight.*

=====================


v6_mystere said:


> I'd like a 1C cell black extender please!


*Please check updated post #1 for availability.

By adding 50mm extension tube to your 2C flashlight not only you will be able to use 3 "C" size cells but also can accomodate Pair of protected 21700 *

=====================


mah230 said:


> Do you ever make a full c cell extension? If so I'd be interested.


*Please check updated post #1 for availability.*
=====================


> What for is 90mm "D" extension?


*By adding a 90mm "D" extension on a 2D M*g, you can fit 3 protected 26700--*


str8_w8 said:


> I bought an extension tube somewhere else and it does not fit the threads oo my flashlight. I need the barrel end to fit the new threads and the end cap end to fit the older threads so I can use the glass breaker tip. Is this possible?


*It is possible but I don't do that.
Sorry.
In order to reduce total cost, I do larger quantity only.*
=====================



stanpalg said:


> Are you planning on making more M*g D extension tubes?


*I may do but no plan yet.*



stanpalg said:


> Also, would you be willing to make a custom sized one, at say 70mm or 140mm long? (obviously for extra fee)


*Making one or few pieces will cost me way more than I can sell. So sorry.*
=====================

=====================
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?215997-Wide-Deep-2x18650-M*g-C-Tail-cap
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340341-M*g-C-Extension-Tube-By-Fivemega
=====================


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 27, 2012)

*#01 "C" 24mm extension tube $22
30% OFF THANK YOU -6.60
shipping $4

subtotal $19.40
pp4%

20.18$ pp sent cpf id jmpaul320
*Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 1TY89488F0921425P)


----------



## lctorana (Jun 29, 2012)

for:
#02 Green 4x26500 $98
#01 HA Green (MOP) $105
*#01 "C" Type II Black 16mm extension tube $20
*#4 green 2C Prince $150
Subtotal $373
Less 30% $261.10
With shipping, call it $300?


----------



## fivemega (Jul 17, 2012)

*More M*g "C" extension tubes are available.*


----------



## din107 (Sep 10, 2012)

Payment sent! For:
#02 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 
International shipping $5
total $27
Transaciton ID: 1EH95469CL269764X


----------



## Freax (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry for my newbieness but why won't these work for 26XXX lithium ion cells?

Is it the thread and total inner diameter of the inside the extension tube which interferes with the cells diameter?

*



Will not work for 26mm diameter (26XXX) cells.

Click to expand...

*
I'm hoping I can bore one out?

http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthound-LiMnNiCo-26650-3500mAh-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_3478.html


----------



## fivemega (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*



Freax said:


> why won't these work for 26XXX lithium ion cells?



*Boring the above extensions will completly remove and destroy the front threads.
The only way to make extension tubes for M*g "C" to accept 26xxx cells is to rethread body barrel to oversize specification then make the extension tubes accordingly.*


----------



## Freax (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok thanks for getting back to me about that.


----------



## fivemega (May 6, 2013)

*M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega

More M*g "C" & "D" extension tubes are available.*


----------



## LMVDIRECT (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*

Payment for :
#1 Mag-D Black 120mm Extension Tube, 28$
International Shipping, 5$
Total : 33$, paid 2013-06-21 22:21
LMVDIRECT


----------



## iqwozpoom (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*

 for #1 38mm ha 1d $24 + $4 shipping, $28 total. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gVp (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*

hi fivemega,can you tell me please if "D" 60mm extension tube can be used with your Dual Bored 2S/2P 2.5D M*g to accept 3x32650/32700?thank you.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*



gVp said:


> hi fivemega,can you tell me please if "D" 60mm extension tube can be used with your Dual Bored 2S/2P 2.5D M*g to accept 3x32650/32700?thank you.



*Yes, will fit and work with button "D" cells.
You may need some magnets if your cells are flat top.*


----------



## whc (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*

A bumb question here, need one 1xD extender, and one 2xD (for my 3D and 4D mag), what size to go for?


----------



## fivemega (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*



whc said:


> A bumb question here, need one 1xD extender, and one 2xD (for my 3D and 4D mag), what size to go for?




*60mm will extend one D size cell and 120mm will extend 2 D size cells.
For example: If you have a 5D M*g, by adding a 60mm extension, your flashlight will take 6 D size cells and by adding a 120mm extension, your flashlight will take 7 D size cells.*


----------



## Neg2LED (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*

Payment sent for
#03 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22
+ International shipping $5
total: $27


----------



## Lumens Industry (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

Payment sent! For:
#04 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 
shipping $4
total $26
Transaciton ID: 3VP341665U342405A


----------



## nbjly (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

Paypal sent for

#01 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE) - no knurling if possible please.
+ $4 shipping

$30 Total - Unique Transaction ID # 2SX06920X39443508


----------



## tomthebaker (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

I am sending $30 for 
#02 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26.

Thanks!


----------



## 357mag1 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

I will take:

#03 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26
#04 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26

Paypal sent.


----------



## Webbstarr (Jan 6, 2014)

I will take #2 & #3 type II HA 16mm "c"extension black.
PayPal sent for $37

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## thundertree (Jan 19, 2014)

from thundertree for:

M*g D extension tubes:

#02 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 
#03 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 

Unique Transaction ID # 9CC90398KX008083D

Subtotal ($56) - 20% Sale ($11.20) = Sale Total ($44.80) + Shipping ($5) + Insurance ($2.60) = Total ($52.40)


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 20, 2014)

for
#01 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE) with international shipping.
Thank you.


----------



## thundertree (Jan 30, 2014)

Just checking in to see if you had time to ship these yet. Much thanks!



thundertree said:


> from thundertree for:
> 
> M*g D extension tubes:
> 
> ...


----------



## gauntlet (Feb 4, 2014)

Payment sent for :
*
#02 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24
Internationaly $5

Total $29

Thanks

Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID 0RL67722FM762611H)


----------



## thundertree (Feb 4, 2014)

Received extension tubes and the fit and finish on these are very nice -- Much thanks!



thundertree said:


> from thundertree for:
> 
> M*g D extension tubes:
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll take #03 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 *(AVAILABLE) *and also #04 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 *(AVAILABLE)**
*$24 + $24 + $6.50 = $54.50


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a heads up, in case FM missed my edit on the post above.


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 12, 2014)

Ill take #4 N #5 120mm ex tube for D cell Black
one 5.3 socket $ 20 
one lens borofloat $7.50
shipping $7.50
Total $91
Does that sound right ?
When i send the money?
And sending to N.J. 08857 Zip code
will this MR16 bulb work with the 5.3 socket???


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 12, 2014)

Osram 12V 100W MR16 Style Lamp (B559)
Will this MR16 bulb work with the 5.3 socket??? That I'm trying to buy from ya???


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 12, 2014)

Pay pal sent 
Transaction ID # 8SC406338A570100P


----------



## fivemega (Feb 12, 2014)

TurboLou said:


> Osram 12V 100W MR16 Style Lamp (B559)
> Will this MR16 bulb work with the 5.3 socket???



*Yes it will physically fit and work but current draw will be too much for unmodified switch.
In this case, I recommend fix the switch resistance and tail spring.*


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 12, 2014)

Will your tail cap switch do the job or no?
Or a tail cap switch ?
if i sound dumb it is because i am to this stuff just started getting into it trying to learn about the lights and how they work


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 12, 2014)

did you get the message stating that i wanted the black 623 host with a lens?


----------



## TurboLou (Feb 14, 2014)

#05 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24
#05 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26
Shipping $5
Total $55
Pay Pal sent Transaction ID # 6TJ28426RH069572P


----------



## TurboLou (Mar 12, 2014)

Ill take

#06 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24

Paypal sent Transaction ID # 7R990976GA231962P


----------



## jonwkng (May 23, 2014)

For:-
#02 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE)
#03 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE)
#04 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE)
With international shipping.
Thank you!


----------



## 1pt21 (Jul 15, 2014)

For:

#01 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)*
#02 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 24, 2014)

paypal sent for

#07 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24


----------



## Maker (Jan 4, 2015)

PayPal sent:

ItemPrice After Discount If Applicable#54 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)$19.20#55 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)$19.20Shipping$6.00*#06 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE)
**$20.80
**#07 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE)
**$20.80
**#06 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 (AVAILABLE)
**$22.40
**#05 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE)
**$27.20
**Shipping
**$7.00*#09 8.4 volt 3 XML kit $88 (AVAILABLE)$70.40#08 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)$48.00Shipping$8.00#10 Chrome Plated SMO (Chrome Blemished Camless) $40 (AVAILABLE)$32.00$07.50 for each Borofloat lens (AVAILABLE)$7.50$05.00 for each cam (AVAILABLE)$4.00Shipping$6.00G5.3 Socket $29.50 for first socket. cash or CC. AVAILABLE$23.60G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE$21.60G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE$21.60Shipping$2.50#08 Bi-Focal camless M*g reflector $18$18.00$6 for each Borofloat (Pyrex) 52.1mm lens (AVAILABLE) One lens for each reflector.$6.00Shipping$5.00Total Parts$382.30Total Shipping$34.50Grand Total$416.80


----------



## netprince (Jan 11, 2015)

I will take:

#08 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 
deduct 20% - Merry Christmas: -$4.80 
Shipping: $4 

Total: $23.20 

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More M*g C Extension Tubes available.

Please check post #1 for next available size and number.*


----------



## Killer Kane (Feb 6, 2015)

I will take: 

*M*g D extension tube
*
#09 "D" HA III Black 38mm extension tube $24 *(AVAILABLE]
$24+$4=$28.00*
=================


----------



## str8_w8 (Mar 19, 2015)

I need help choosing an extension tube. I have a 3D Maglite LED 3rd Gen 625 Lumens that I need a 1D extension tube for. I bought an extension tube somewhere else and it does not fit the threads oo my flashlight. I need the barrel end to fit the new threads and the end cap end to fit the older threads so I can use the glass breaker tip. Is this possible?


----------



## fivemega (Apr 1, 2016)

*A B
A B
A B
A B*


----------



## OBJEKT-E100 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tubes By Fivemega*



fivemega said:


> *[size=+1]More M*g "C" & "D" extension tubes are available.[/size]*



How many Dcell batteries can fit per tube?


----------



## vestureofblood (Aug 11, 2017)

PP sent for #05 "C" HA III Black 24mm extension tube $22 *(AVAILABLE)

Thanks again FM.
*


----------



## Skyking63 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent payment for 06 “C” HA III Black 24mm extension tube, 07 “C” HA III Black extension tube via PayPal $49 total $22x2=$44+$5=$49


----------



## id30209 (May 28, 2018)

PP sent for:
#01 "D" Bare Aluminum 90mm extension tube $22


----------



## fivemega (Jun 1, 2019)

*More M*g "C" & "D" extension tubes are available.*


----------



## v6_mystere (Jan 18, 2020)

I'd like a 1C cell black extender please!


----------



## mah230 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey,

Do you ever make a full c cell extension? If so I'd be interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skyking63 (Jun 1, 2020)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

Payment sent for M*g D Bare Aluminum 90 mm extension tube $22+4= $26


----------



## Skyking63 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*



Skyking63 said:


> Payment sent for M*g D Bare Aluminum 90 mm extension tube $22+4= $26


William Kapua, 94-498 Kupuohi Street Apt 204, Waipahu, Hawaii, 96797


----------



## Senna Fan (Sep 2, 2020)

I’m seriously interested in buying a few of your “c” tube extensions if they are still available.


----------



## Senna Fan (Sep 6, 2020)

Payment Sent: $44 plus $7 for shipping.

#3 Black 17mm C mag extension.
#4 Black 17mm C mag extension.

Thank you!


----------



## Senna Fan (Sep 19, 2020)

*Re: M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*

Hi five mega

please pm me. I just received my order and need to contact you except your pm folder is full and will not except new messages. 

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jun 27, 2021)

mah230 said:


> Do you ever make a full c cell extension?



*Yes, full C size (50mm) extension tubes are available in bare aluminum.
This will convert a 2C M*g to 3C or 3C to 4C and....

Keep in mind by adding this to 2C M*g, you can use pair of 21700 cells (rapped in carbored) with no further modification.*


----------



## fivemega (Aug 30, 2021)

*More Extension tubes are available.
Please see post #1*


----------



## carl (Sep 5, 2021)

Do you have full C size (50mm) in black or even longer in black?

I assume not but gotta try and ask anyway...


----------



## fivemega (Sep 5, 2021)

carl said:


> Do you have full C size (50mm) in black or even longer in black?


*Sorry, 50mm extension tubes are in bare aluminum only and no other version or size available.
Some 17mm in black are also available.*


----------



## cernobila (Sep 7, 2021)

I will take the #7 "C" 17mm tube $22
and the #1 "C" 50mm tube $32
Postage to Australia $19
Total US$73


----------



## fivemega (Sep 8, 2021)

*More Extension tubes are available.

Please see post #1*


----------



## cernobila (Sep 8, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *More Extension tubes are available.
> 
> Please see post #1*


That was one 50mm and one 17mm, right?....cernobila


----------



## fivemega (Sep 8, 2021)

cernobila said:


> That was one 50mm and one 17mm, right?....cernobila


*Correct.

More Extension tubes are available.

Please see post #1*


----------



## cernobila (Sep 8, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *Correct.
> 
> More Extension tubes are available.
> 
> Please see post #1*


Its that you got me down in post #1 for two 17mm units, perhaps a double check


----------



## fivemega (Sep 9, 2021)

cernobila said:


> I will take the #7 "C" 17mm tube $22
> and the #1 "C" 50mm tube $32
> Postage to Australia $19
> Total US$73


*I can't edit post #1 but

You paid for one 17mm and one 50mm and you will receive soon.*
--------------------------
*More Extension tubes are available.

Please see post #1*


----------



## cernobila (Sep 9, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *I can't edit post #1 but
> 
> You paid for one 17mm and one 50mm and you will receive soon.*
> --------------------------
> ...


Excellent, thanks....


----------



## fivemega (Sep 9, 2021)

cernobila said:


> Excellent, thanks....


*You are welcome.*
-------------------
*More Extension tubes are available.

Please see post #1*


----------



## fivemega (Dec 16, 2021)

str8_w8 said:


> I bought an extension tube somewhere else and it does not fit the threads oo my flashlight. I need the barrel end to fit the new threads and the end cap end to fit the older threads so I can use the glass breaker tip. Is this possible?


*It is possible but I don't do that.
Sorry.
In order to reduce total cost, I do larger quantity only.*


----------



## fivemega (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello,
Did you manage to send out my last order, I believe it was in September 7th​ 2021.
Regards,
Mi Fo
 
#05 "C" HA III Black 17mm extension tube $22 cernobila paid *(SHIPPING FEE NOT PAID)*


----------



## stanpalg (Jan 15, 2022)

Hello,
Are you planning on making more M*g D extension tubes?
Also, would you be willing to make a custom sized one, at say 70mm or 140mm long? (obviously for extra fee)


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2022)

stanpalg said:


> Are you planning on making more M*g D extension tubes?


*I may do but no plan yet.*


stanpalg said:


> Also, would you be willing to make a custom sized one, at say 70mm or 140mm long? (obviously for extra fee)


*Sorry.
Making one or few pieces will cost me way more than I can sell. *


----------



## oversight (Apr 29, 2022)

fivemega said:


> * M*g C & D Extension Tube By Fivemega*
> 
> *(AVAILABLE)
> 
> ...


PP sent $83 Intl shipping incl.

#01 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32 *(AVAILABLE)*
#02 "C" Bare aluminum 50mm extension tube $32 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## fivemega (Oct 13, 2022)

> Do you have more c extension tube?


*Yes, I do.
Please see post #1*


----------

